# UGG Boots online



## danaforever (10 Oct 2007)

Hi Everyone,

would anyone know or recommend any websites where I can purchase Ug Boots online.  I found some on google but not sure if they are any good and would like any thoughts opinons if you have any experience of purchasing Ugs online. thanks a lot.


----------



## foxylady (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: UG Boots online*



danaforever said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> would anyone know or recommend any websites where I can purchase Ug Boots online. I found some on google but not sure if they are any good and would like any thoughts opinons if you have any experience of purchasing Ugs online. thanks a lot.


[broken link removed] 

What about this one
[broken link removed]  or
[broken link removed]


----------



## Auntie (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: UG Boots online*

A girl I used to work with got them from here

[broken link removed]

She was very happy with the service/delivery etc


----------



## danaforever (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: UG Boots online*

thanks a lot


----------



## charliep (29 Jan 2008)

*Re: UG Boots online*

Hi, I really do stress that you do not buy from <snip>
I bought a pair of 'Uggs' for £90 on the 27th December 2007, they still haven't arrived (note they are not Uggs the trademarked boots). I chased the order up and was told the boots can take up to 15 days. I wrote back to explain that the boots were taking longer and that the boots aren't with the post office. Now I cannot reach anyone in customer services as they are not replying to my emails. There is no telephone number and no contact details to chase up the emails. I am currently £90 out of pocket  with no way of contacting the 'company'.


----------



## kilomike (29 Jan 2008)

*Re: UG Boots online*

They are also for sale/auction on ebay


----------



## ajapale (16 Feb 2008)

How can you tell the difference between real and fake UGG's?


----------



## fintans (17 Feb 2008)

ajapale said:


> How can you tell the difference between real and fake UGG's?


 
I know it's difficult - particularly as the people who wear them have that orange fake tan on - or is it a real tan?


----------



## big bird (17 Feb 2008)

Found this on another forum.

*When is an Ugg not an Ugg?

*Having done some digging, it appears that in Australia, the word Ugg is a generic term for sheepskin boots. So just because a pair of Ugg Boots isn’t made by “UGG® Australia” –the famous brand beloved by celebs such as Pammy Anderson – they aren’t necessarily fake. 

Aussie folks have been making Ugg-style sheepskin boots for over a century. Many MoneySavers have given feedback that alternative brands such as Kiwi Sheepskins and Snug Australia can be just as snug and comfy as UGG Australia. Kiwi Sheepskins start from £50 inc delivery and Snug Australia from £62; so if you’re not fussed about the posh brand, these can be a baa-gain (sorry!).

*How to check that boots are genuine UGG Australia *

The famous UGG Australia brand is made by Deckers corporation. If that's what you're after there are ways to spot imposters. 

UGG Australia boots have a large middle G on the logo, as seen on the Office website
They have real sheepskin fur inside; fakes often use synthentic
They are made in New Zealand, Australia, and more recently, China
If you want to check that a retailer is legit, email Deckers at info@uggaustralia.com and ask that retailer is licensed to sell UGG Australias


----------



## ajapale (17 Feb 2008)

Thanks BB,

So theres more to UGG's than meets the eye!

aj


----------

